# where to buy mistking nozzles and tubing?



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

Getting a mist king soon so can anyone tell me the best place to buy nozzle and tubing for it? 
Iv looked on darfrog and they seem expensive and iv had a bad experience with them recently so reluctant to use them if I can. And I'm to impatient to wait a few weeks to get them from canida/usa/ Poland. 
Also, can the piping be bent to go around corners or do I have to fit corner pieces to go around every corner?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

The tubing is standard 1/4" water tubing, often sold as RO or Osmosis tubing, loads on ebay. I paid 99p a metre. Not sure about the nozzles, I've not looked for those. The tubing has some flex in it but you'll probably need fittings, again you can get those on ebay sold for RO units and the like. Probably need to search for 1/4 push fit elbow or T or whatever you need.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Actually regarding corners... I've just found an off cut of the tubing and it will bend around a corner without squashing. Obviously you can't bend it at 90 degrees but it'll go round a corner.


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> Actually regarding corners... I've just found an off cut of the tubing and it will bend around a corner without squashing. Obviously you can't bend it at 90 degrees but it'll go round a corner.


Thanks for that. Anyone have ideas on the nozzle?


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

MistKing products Will be available from junglefrog.co.uk very soon. We are just waiting for our first order to arrive. 

The pipe will bend to go around a corner to a certain extent. Depending on the angle, you may need to use fittings. 
:2thumb:


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

MARK.D said:


> MistKing products Will be available from junglefrog.co.uk very soon. We are just waiting for our first order to arrive.
> 
> The pipe will bend to go around a corner to a certain extent. Depending on the angle, you may need to use fittings.
> :2thumb:


It needs to go around 90 degree corners so I'm going to need elbows I thing. Can find any cheap.
Shame it will be 3 or 4 weeks before you get stock.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheapest I can see: RO REVERSE OSMOSIS 1/4 INCH 90 ELBOW PUSHFIT CONNECTOR | eBay

20p postage on each additional elbow bought at the same time.


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you. Might get some tubing from them aswell.

Still need a nozzle though if anyone can help


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

anyone have any ideas on where to buy nozzles?


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Poland/Canada are the only options until they arrive at junglefrog :sad:

I need some too.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I use normal 4mm nozzles with my mistking system. But I managed to push the thicker imperial tubing of the MK set into normal 6mm Ts and Ys then just use a drop down from 6mm to 4mm. I know Ant tried to do the same and couldn't get it in far enough to stop leaks.

Ade


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

Iv ended up buying the value nozzle from pollywog as It worked out a bit cheaper and less waiting.
cheers for the replies, hope its as good as the mistking nozzles.


----------

